# Pepper has to get a haircut :-(



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Last Monday I bathed Pepper like we do every week. His coat has grown so long that it took me almost two hours to line brush him after the bath. Monday night was no exception. The only difference was that my arm was hurting and tingling midway through, and extremely sore by the time I finished. Pepper looked great though. :thumb:

Well, it's been four days and I still can't use my right arm! :crutch:

I'm going to the doctor on Monday...and I'm going to have to take Pepper in for a puppy cut. 

Anjanette referred me to a nearby groomer who did a great job on her Hav, so I'm hopeful that all will be well on that front. I'd like to take a few photos with me that show Havs in a puppy cut, but with full head hair. I didn't see any in the puppy cut thread, so if any of you have pics of your dogs in a body trim with full head hair, would you please post them here?

Many thanks!
Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh bummer, Wanda! I'm sorry for your arm.
I was just admiring Pepper's photo yesterday. I love how he looks in your avatar.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am sorry you are having problems with your arm. I know first hand what you are dealing with. I have problems with my left shoulder, and I really struggle with maintaining full coats on my havs. I just don't have strength or staminia in my shoulder. About 20 min into grooming my arm is killing me...so most of my dogs are in puppy cuts. 
Here are a couple pics of my dogs, their bodies in a puppy cut and heads left full. I leave full heads/tails on all my puppy cuts. In one you can see Emmy is a bit shorter, and the other she is grown out a bit, and looking rough from playing outside! I think keeping the legs on the fuller side also helps with the overall look of keeping your dog looking like a Havanese. I don't like the short tapered legs/feet. But that is just my opinion~
Hope this helps!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So sorry about your arm Wanda. I hope it gets better soon. 

Those are the cutest puppy cuts Katie. I normally don't like the heads left long because I feel like it looks a different breed head on a different body. But you or your groomer did a very good job tapering to the head so it looks natural. 

I too like to leave the legs longer and straighter-- it really gives them that Hav look, and also makes them really look like puppies (you know that stage where they have to grow into their legs and paws) 

Thanks Katie, I have bookmarked this thread.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

sorry about your arm!! Hope you get better, who knew grooming caused injuries??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love those pictures. What a great cut!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Last Monday I bathed Pepper like we do every week. His coat has grown so long that it took me almost two hours to line brush him after the bath. Monday night was no exception. The only difference was that my arm was hurting and tingling midway through, and extremely sore by the time I finished. Pepper looked great though. :thumb:
> 
> Well, it's been four days and I still can't use my right arm! :crutch:
> 
> ...


I took a picture of Katie's Daisy to a local groomer (I was trying a new one) and she kinda did what I wanted. I told her to NOT touch the head hair and she didn't but I ended up doing it over my self a few weeks later. My daughter is taking pictures as I am typing so if they do not turn out I will post them tomorrow but they resemble Katies first and last pictures ALOT. I like a full head of hair, full legs and of course the tail.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wanda - I'm sorry about your arm. I'm sure Pepper will look cute in his puppy cut. Be sure to post pictures when he's done!


Katie - Adorable puppy cuts!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes for my arm. I would LOVE to put my hair into a ponytail with this heat! 

Katie, those pics are exactly the type I'm talking about, thank you! If anyone has more of those, please share them!

I'm so bummed that we have to cut Pepper's hair, it's taken a year for it to get this long. 

I was already considering trimming his coat because of the yard work that we're doing now and the foxtails that I clean out of his hair every day, but I was hoping we could avoid it. The arm and shoulder pain have changed my mind. I can't go through this every week. I'm picking through his coat for burrs and foxtails, but no brushing. Using my left hand has proven more irritating to both Pepper and me than it's worth. If nothing else, I know now the value of being ambidextrous.

I'm waiting for the groomer to call me back. She only works on Saturdays and sets her own appointments, so I hope I hear from her tomorrow. 

Wanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wanda, I hope your arm gets better. I'm sure Pepper will look adorable in any do.

Katie, Emmy looks cute in all the pictures.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is my Lilly.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Come to Long Beach on Saturday*

The havanese club of southern cal is meeting in Long Beach on Saturday. Come and meet them...you will find many who have great groomers who do what they want!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I think no matter how the cut turns out he will still be BEAUTIFUL! I hope you arm is feeling better! The pain is never fun, I get a painful dent in my hand from the comb. My secret hope is I just deaden the nerves there and it will one day stop being tender after his hour long or more groomings. I have slacked and now only groom him out every 2-3 days. Bad Mommy!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Katie,
I love that puppy cute. I love the long hair on the Havanese but also finding it real hard to maintain on Cody. This is a puppy cut that I could live with.

Wanda, I hope your arm is better.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Yay! The groomer called and Pepper will see her next Friday morning. I'll take before and after photos, though his pic in my avatar is pretty much the way he looks now.

She sounded really nice, and she even remembered Anjanette, who referred me! Thank you, Anjanette!

Wanda 

P.S. I wish I could get down to Long Beach today - I would LOVE to see a herd of Havs!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Yay! The groomer called and Pepper will see her next Friday morning. I'll take before and after photos, though his pic in my avatar is pretty much the way he looks now.
> 
> She sounded really nice, and she even remembered Anjanette, who referred me! Thank you, Anjanette!
> 
> ...


Hope your hand is better soon She is beautiful! I love the look of the long hair but the puppy cut is adorable as well


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wanda, I feel your pain. I got a grooming injury once too. I went to the doctor and she was amazed at how swollen a tendon in my forearm had gotten. It took a couple of weeks to heal. It was overzealous dematting of Lincoln. I changed my technique and it hasn't happened again, thankfully. Ouch!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

The doctor's diagnosis is muscle strain and possible pinched nerve. Plus, yesterday Pepper ran under my feet and I did a funky side-step to avoid hurting him and pinched the sciatic (sp?) nerve in my left side. 

I'm on Flexeril and Naproxen and go back to the doctor next week.

I'm hoping I'll feel well enough to bathe Pepper before he goes to the groomer on Friday. 

Wanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wanda - I am sorry about your arm and hope you feel better soon. As for Pepper, don't worry, I bet he'll look great in his puppy cut.

Katie - I adore the 1st picture, I guess it's Emmy. What a great cut and what a gorgeous girl.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

*Here are the photos!*

I've attached Pepper pics both pre- and post-trim. Plus one with the VERY nice groomer, Tabatha. Sorry for the poor quality; I'm not very good at taking photos.

Katie, I used the photo of Daisy (I think it's her) for my example and I think this gal did a great job of getting his coat to where I wanted.

Pepper is very happy with this new 'do. We're in the triple digits today and I think he's definitely enjoying the cooler trim.

Wanda


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Pepper looks ADORABLE!!! I love the style with the longer face. She is a cutie and I bet she loves being cooler!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Wonderful puppy cut!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Pepper looks beautiful!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful trim! Like you, I kept Tessa's face long and it goes a long way toward keeping them looking like a Hav. We are enjoying her summer do and I hope you do too. Your groomer did a wonderful job, Pepper looks fabulous!

And healing vibes sent to you; I hope you are pain-free soon!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great job on Pepper's clip! Kudo's to your groomer Tabitha as well! She looks like she was happy as well---they were both smiling afterwards! That's a good sign!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great trim and you are right it sure is warm down here!

I really like his paws 

Amanda


----------

